# The New Shop



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*A New Shop and a New Mantra *

"If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"

The above is a quote from Coach John Wooden of UCLA. As my family and I have moved into a new house I'll be moving into a new shop. Considering that I have a completely blank slate to work with that quote will hopefully be my new mantra as I venture into creating a new workspace for my woodworking and general hacketry.

Here's how things looked when we moved into the new house at the beginning of September. Bare concrete walls, 4 single bulb light fixtures, and not an outlet to be seen:



















As soon as I began spending any time down in the "shop" I quickly realized that it was dark. Real dark, and a bit gloomy to boot. I quickly remedied that with 5 gallons of masonry paint rolled on in 2 coats.










The white paint had helped out some but it was still dark and shadowy. I needed light and lots of it. This is where being a demolition contractor came in mighty handy. We had just started a new project in a care facility and were contracted to demolish some light fixtures. So last week the boys scabbed me 5 T8 light fixtures off the job. I wired them all together in parallel.




























This is where I currently sit vaguely 2 months into the new shop project. Up next is gathering the funds and the supplies for a new 100 amp subpanel and all new electrical wiring for wall outlets.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


Well…it is a start. Hopefully, you will have the time, funds and effort to make it the way you want it. Will you be doing any soundproofing for the shop? What about dust collection plans?


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


Worlds better in ridding it of the dark and gloomy.

Edit: Mechanical at the end is not as well lit now it seems.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


As to sound proofing, there's not much room in between the joists for it and I don't really want to lower the head room so probably not. Luckily enough the area you see containing the boiler and hot water heater is directly below the family room. The wife tends to watch tv on the other side of the house in the living room, bedrooms are another story up. The area with the plywood on top of saw horses is directly below the kitchen and will be the "hand tool" area so noise shouldn't be a huge factor, all though it will be a factor, such is life in a basement shop. As to dust collection ill be installing a HF DC in the back corner by the mechanicals and ducting it through 5" or 6" pipe with flexible drops at all the appropriate tools and a hanging air filter to catch the fines.

Ive used grizzlys shop layout program but im still fine tuning it a little bit so it should be part of the next installment in the series.

Tony - Where you see the paint end on the walls is the "end" of the shop. I plan on putting up a wall there with louvered bifold door access to the mechanicals. If that doesn't come to fruition I can still add another light at the end of the run for that area.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


Looking good dude!!

Ummm you don't need outlets for hand tools tough


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


Looks good Chris.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


It's way less 'Torture Chamber', and way more 'Basement of the CDC where the Zombies live', just get those lights to flicker a little.

So, I think you've vastly improved it, with some time and little expense thus far. Good job.

Electrical is the next obvious big hurdle, but any plans for the floor? I would love to not stand on concrete.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


I have a question. What kind of access do you have to the basement. Lumber going down, projects going up. Straight shot down? A while back, years even, a magazine was showing different shops. One cut a pass through hole between the floor joists to get large sheet goods down. than may have been for floor and wall coverage. I can't remember. doubt the misses would let you cut a hole to let up the Connecticut High Boy. Anyway the shop looks good. I like the walls.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


You are off to a good start.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


It's looking good Stef. Before you know it you'll be making a bench….or something.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


Or something… 
Seriously though, lookin way better. You gotta be happy with that


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


Stef, good start. AND a question! Will anything need to be done to protect the insulation on the duct work? I've hit the ceiling in my cellar shop a number of times with long stock, even knocked loose a light fixture.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


Looking good, Stef. Gotta love those T8's…that's why my shop photos are so bright! 

Wish I could come help pull wires…kinda like NEW electrical work.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


Now you can build a workbench!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


Solid foundation comming together stef! This will be fun to watch.
+1 to puttung in the epoxy floors.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


Lookin good Stef.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


Todd - no plans on the floor as of right now unless I happen to bump into some free flooring on the next job. Id love some sort of laminate but the cost would be too much to justify. Epoxying would be a pain as well considering id have to wash and etch the floor. Ive got some old hard rubber mats that ill put around the bench though.

Kevin - Also no plans on covering up ductwork. Ill just layer it with duct tape if I have to 

Dan - Ive got access through a Bilco door with a straight shot in front of it. I was able to get all my gear and all my lumber down without much of a problem. Large casework might be a different story though. There's also stair access from the main floor of the house but much less of a straight shot.

I appreciate all the looks gang.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


Good luck with that Stef. Even doing up my little workshop has been a lot of effort and a fair amount of money. It is difficult when you are only doing it a few hours here and there. Can't you get a crate of tinnies, throw a construction party and get some of your crew to give you a hand?

I like the new mantra.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


I hear ya Andy. 2 hours a night after the little guy goes to bed doesn't allow a ton of time but little by little ill get there. You're certainly well on your way.

The nice part about this move was getting back into my hometown where I grew up. Ive still got lots of handy friends around that are always willing to get dirty. When the time comes for help I should be able to put together a good crew.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


"Stefapalooza." Just say the word, and they will come.

It'll be fun to see this space come together!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


The 'L' shape of your shop is just like my 228 sq. ft. shop, except that yours is probably a lot larger. You can see it on my home page if you are interested. The white walls and good lighting really make a difference. Have fun down there!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


Decided I cannot handle the bare walls and no 'lectrical. Headed your way today for the weekend! Bringing 200 amp panel and a ton of wire and conduit…And some more of those fold out HomeD tables.

Maybe a few girly posters for the walls?

Bro, you can pay me with p-nut butter samiches and saw sharpening tips!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


For that kinda work ill make a pot of sauce and meatballs Terry!

Im gonna take a peek at the shop Mike as layout on the L shaped is proving to be a little tricky.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


Lookin good Brosif


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


Stef, thinking your shop should be done about the time we drive by on our way home in December. Then we can compare notes on bench builds


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

chrisstef said:


> *A New Shop and a New Mantra *
> 
> "If you don't have time to do it right, when will you have time to do it again?"
> 
> ...


Stef, I've been following this on SOTS and wifey had a good suggestion. Put in twice as many outlets as you think you will need. Our experience has been, there are never enough, and never where you need them.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Ready for Power*

Last time we left off I had just finished up painting the walls, installing new lights and preparing for the electrical installation. Over the last two months, utilizing Grizzly's shop lay out tool, ive done my best at placing all the equipment with ample room for infeed and outfeed. I ran all new 3/4" PVC conduit and hung a new 100 amp, 20 slot, subpanel.



















There will be a total of 24 new receptacles on 8 circuits. 21 receptacles will be 110v, one will be dedicated circuit for the dust collector, and the balance will be 3, 220v outlets to serve the larger machines. Ive got sparky coming over this coming Saturday morning to hook the sub panel to the main, install all the breakers, and help me along with the wiring until I feel comfortable finishing on my own. Ill have him back for a final inspection and then we'll throw the switch!










With any luck the next episode in the saga of slow and steady we will have live power and I can begin on setting up outfeed tables, work surfaces, tool storage, and the much anticipated bench build.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Ready for Power*
> 
> Last time we left off I had just finished up painting the walls, installing new lights and preparing for the electrical installation. Over the last two months, utilizing Grizzly's shop lay out tool, ive done my best at placing all the equipment with ample room for infeed and outfeed. I ran all new 3/4" PVC conduit and hung a new 100 amp, 20 slot, subpanel.
> 
> ...


Like.

Reading the title reminded me of this:


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Ready for Power*
> 
> Last time we left off I had just finished up painting the walls, installing new lights and preparing for the electrical installation. Over the last two months, utilizing Grizzly's shop lay out tool, ive done my best at placing all the equipment with ample room for infeed and outfeed. I ran all new 3/4" PVC conduit and hung a new 100 amp, 20 slot, subpanel.
> 
> ...


Right on.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Ready for Power*
> 
> Last time we left off I had just finished up painting the walls, installing new lights and preparing for the electrical installation. Over the last two months, utilizing Grizzly's shop lay out tool, ive done my best at placing all the equipment with ample room for infeed and outfeed. I ran all new 3/4" PVC conduit and hung a new 100 amp, 20 slot, subpanel.
> 
> ...


Looks like a ton a work, Stef! Gotta have power, though…Hard to spend money on all that wiring that just gets hidden in the walls, huh?

I envy all the empty space in your shop…I cannot wait to start over myself! 

Edit…I have a 200 amp service! HAHAHA!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Ready for Power*
> 
> Last time we left off I had just finished up painting the walls, installing new lights and preparing for the electrical installation. Over the last two months, utilizing Grizzly's shop lay out tool, ive done my best at placing all the equipment with ample room for infeed and outfeed. I ran all new 3/4" PVC conduit and hung a new 100 amp, 20 slot, subpanel.
> 
> ...


F'ing right Stef. The shop is comming along great!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Ready for Power*
> 
> Last time we left off I had just finished up painting the walls, installing new lights and preparing for the electrical installation. Over the last two months, utilizing Grizzly's shop lay out tool, ive done my best at placing all the equipment with ample room for infeed and outfeed. I ran all new 3/4" PVC conduit and hung a new 100 amp, 20 slot, subpanel.
> 
> ...


Indeed it was a little tough to drop all that coin on that much wire but it does have to be done Terry. Its pretty nice to start from scratch but I have made dust or shaves in far too long.

Appreciate the looks fellas.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Ready for Power*
> 
> Last time we left off I had just finished up painting the walls, installing new lights and preparing for the electrical installation. Over the last two months, utilizing Grizzly's shop lay out tool, ive done my best at placing all the equipment with ample room for infeed and outfeed. I ran all new 3/4" PVC conduit and hung a new 100 amp, 20 slot, subpanel.
> 
> ...


Stef, I know that feeling, bud!
Shop time comes in cycles, normal rhythm of life!
you'll be in heaven when you can throw the light switch, crank some tunes, and file an ancient saw!
hope it's SOON!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Ready for Power*
> 
> Last time we left off I had just finished up painting the walls, installing new lights and preparing for the electrical installation. Over the last two months, utilizing Grizzly's shop lay out tool, ive done my best at placing all the equipment with ample room for infeed and outfeed. I ran all new 3/4" PVC conduit and hung a new 100 amp, 20 slot, subpanel.
> 
> ...


Progress is progress Steffers, glad to see it comming together!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Ready for Power*
> 
> Last time we left off I had just finished up painting the walls, installing new lights and preparing for the electrical installation. Over the last two months, utilizing Grizzly's shop lay out tool, ive done my best at placing all the equipment with ample room for infeed and outfeed. I ran all new 3/4" PVC conduit and hung a new 100 amp, 20 slot, subpanel.
> 
> ...


Leave room for expansion and run the extra wire for 220. When I wired my shop I thought 3 would be enough. If I convert my bandsaw to 220. They will be full, DC, tablesaw and bandsaw.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Ready for Power*
> 
> Last time we left off I had just finished up painting the walls, installing new lights and preparing for the electrical installation. Over the last two months, utilizing Grizzly's shop lay out tool, ive done my best at placing all the equipment with ample room for infeed and outfeed. I ran all new 3/4" PVC conduit and hung a new 100 amp, 20 slot, subpanel.
> 
> ...


You know it Bruce. That was the first thing my electrician suggested as well. For $60 in wire ill have the ability to expand and upgrade equipment down the road without having to run anything new.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Ready for Power*
> 
> Last time we left off I had just finished up painting the walls, installing new lights and preparing for the electrical installation. Over the last two months, utilizing Grizzly's shop lay out tool, ive done my best at placing all the equipment with ample room for infeed and outfeed. I ran all new 3/4" PVC conduit and hung a new 100 amp, 20 slot, subpanel.
> 
> ...


Stef, good to see building your shop from the ground up. I'll be doing that in the next year or two. Right now my shop projects revolve around getting everything ready to go to the left coast. Keep the blog progress reports coming, I need them.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Ready for Power*
> 
> Last time we left off I had just finished up painting the walls, installing new lights and preparing for the electrical installation. Over the last two months, utilizing Grizzly's shop lay out tool, ive done my best at placing all the equipment with ample room for infeed and outfeed. I ran all new 3/4" PVC conduit and hung a new 100 amp, 20 slot, subpanel.
> 
> ...


+1 johnstoneb … After I built my shop from the ground up last year, I up graded my Table saw … Yep you guessed it, ... had to run a new 220 line and all my wiring is inside the painted walls … Oh well drywall is an easy repair, it just breaks my heart to cut into brand new walls that are less than 7 months old (Waah!) 
Congrats on your new shop, I know the anticipation you are living with right now.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Ready for Power*
> 
> Last time we left off I had just finished up painting the walls, installing new lights and preparing for the electrical installation. Over the last two months, utilizing Grizzly's shop lay out tool, ive done my best at placing all the equipment with ample room for infeed and outfeed. I ran all new 3/4" PVC conduit and hung a new 100 amp, 20 slot, subpanel.
> 
> ...


Congrats, great progress, power is wonderful


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*All juiced up*

This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:









Outlets From L to R: 110/110, 110/220, 220, 110/220, dedicated 110


















Both runs here are all 110.









100 amp subpanel, 6 20A single pole breakers, 1 20A double pole all fed from a 40A breaker in the main panel.

There's a couple of things that Mr. Parker did that i thought were important as well. One of which is to keep all the lights on the main panel and not in the sub panel. Having a young son who will certainly be into everything shortly ill be able to kill all of the outlets in the shop by throwing the breaker in the main while keeping the lights on. He also suggested that i buy a panel with plenty of room for expansion and 3/4" conduit instead of 1/2". Ive got enough room to run 1 more circuit inside the conduit if the need ever arises.

On to machine tune up!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Looking good Stef. I bet it felt good to tick off that milestone.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


I'm excited for you! The thought about killing the power from the main without killing the lights is something that could easily have gone overlooked. It's a very nice feature.

I'd enter a work bench blast here, but my productivity is nothing to brag about. I'll leave that one for the next guy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Excellent progress, Stef, on critical infrastructure. Not missing a trick yet, and that's good. Keep moving, enjoy the journey!

Oh, here's an inspiration pic for my next shop:


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


That's a dream shop Smitty. Wow!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


looking good there smitty
almost ready to rock and roll

getting my shop wired still too
finally warmed up enough to work out there 
at least today it was


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Stef soon the saw dust and shavings will come. Congrats on the new shop.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Looking good Stef.

Smitty, shouldn't that be in the shop of your dreams ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


We need a "Shop of our Dreams" thread… Shall I start one?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...





> We need a "Shop of our Dreams" thread… Shall I start one?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Why not?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Smitty, I don't think i could take the pressure,

Stef, just fricken awesome buddy. I'm glad for ya.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Looking real good Stef. I just did some rewiring on my dinky garage subpanel (6 breakers max) to accommodate the new dust collector I got for Xmas. Keep posting as you keep making progress. One of these days I'll be posting a similar thread to this one I hope. Good luck w the new house.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


So workbench is next?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Sweet. Nothing like some good electrical. I got that done last year to.

Alright! Machine tune up and then the workbench!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Sweet! It is looking less and less like an interrogation/torture chamber every day. Spread some saw dust around and you will have achieved 90%…going past that would be the stuff of legend.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Congrats to all


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Steffers, that is some serious looking progress friend! I bet it was sweet sounding now to hear things and machines getting fired up! Congrats!

SOYD Thread, I'm in!!!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Wow lots of working space on that new shop, what a great man cave! Plus a very clever installation. Enjoy


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the looks and replies gang!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Fuggin' awesome Stef. Nice work man. Congratulations!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Boom. Awesome. I'm amp'ed for you.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Atta boy! Now you're in bidness.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Sweet Stef!!! Looks like good room to move. Diggin it.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Certified groupie ^. Im pretty sure I just hit the big time. Get some boys!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Yeah Stef, contact Gladys. Let her know you're very well.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *All juiced up*
> 
> This weekend was a big weekend. I was lucky enough to have a very good friend whos grandfather is a retired master electrician and part time teacher of electrical at a local technical school who was willing to help me out. Saturday morning we put on a pot of coffee and got to work wiring up the new shop. We hooked up the new subpanel and ran 7 new circuits for the shop. 350' of romex, 300' of thhn,17 outlets and 5 hours later we have this:
> 
> ...


Gladys is putting it about a bit if you look at her home page Stef. Personally, I don't believe she is of this world anyway. Look closely at her hand holding the wing mirror of the car she is leaning against. She only has three fingers and that says alien invader to me. They move among us you know.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Shaping Up*

Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.

I painted and reused a piece of peg board that came with the house. Hung my saw and plane tills and hung a couple of shelves for my block and specialty planes.

Feels better all ready.




























Still plenty to go …


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Almost set there Stef. Time to get to work!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


That has to make things easier for you already.

Looks great bud.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


NICE. Lets get some closer up shots of that organization. This isn't a Ma$e music video - enough with the fisheye lens.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Lol! Updated for ya Todd


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Looks HUGE, Stef!
Congrats on getting a few boxes unpacked.

Although, I see a problem with your saw till…It's full! Time to sell me another saw.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Funk yeah Stef, looking good brah. That painted pegboard looks better than regular pegboard! I'm jealous of all this shop time you've been getting lately!

That is spokeshave grande up there! Big boy thangs. What kind of hammer/hatchet thing is that next to the little brass mallet I sent you? Me likey.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Sweet man. Much better. Did you decide to forego the cleat system?


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Like button.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Once things settle down ill get back into some saws for ya Terry. Ive picked up a couple of good ones recently.

Thats a lathing hatchet made by underhill out of Bahstan 7. That and the big old witherby drawknife came from my gradfathers.

Edit - i plan on this being temporary until i get the goods and time to create a red style french cleat system todd.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


That's pretty darn organized. I'll make it there someday too, lol. You do have some nice space to work with.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Coming along pretty good Stef. Big honking 14" brace there BTW.


----------



## SawduztJunky (Mar 25, 2015)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Nice. We just moved to a new bldg. too.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Now all you need is a workbench


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Nice progress. Sawdust cant be too far away now.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Awesome Stef!! That's looking fantastic! Your organization looks pretty schweet!


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Looks good, wheres the Roubo?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


nice space, coming along nice. Those folding tables beat a Roubo any day.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies fellas. Slowly but surely its coming along. Don's got it pegged tugger, plastic foldable roubo. Get some.

Hopefully with all my tools finally at my disposal I can get back into that bench I been meaning to build for 2 years. Soon gentleman, soon.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


I believe you this time, Stef.

And I won't even bust your chops for the pegboard. Railed on Al once, a long time ago, just for considering it. The paint you've added, though, adds a true redeeming quality. Well done, and the layout is excellent.

Foldable Roubo? Have to see it to believe it…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


This is looking so nice. You are making it into a wonderful place to work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Lol Smitty, I feel ya on the pegboard but it was a necessary evil at this juncture in time. Im far from a fan but when I couldn't find my brass plane hammer, marking knife, and mortise gauge I about lost it.

I had to do something, and there was Peggy, just leaning against a stack of folding chairs looking so worn out and haggard. She said "Stef, would you, could you, send me in for a face lift. Ive been down here covered in cat hair for years, I just want to feel loved again." I couldn't say no. Welcome home Peggy, you'll once again be loved. That is until the new French gal shows up then its to the curb with you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


^ Lawl. Peggy vs. the French Girl, great shop prose!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Gotta admit, I've never liked Peggy. But as soon as I paint the new wall in my shop…

A man's gotta be able to find His tools!

FWIW, I've attempted to lease a French girl a few times, but they seem scared of The Deep South!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


"lease".... haha. Terry they more often than not go natural, my hope is you're fond of the hirsute should you ever qualify for your lease.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Lol Terry. Ive gotta admit that white peg on white walls aint that bad, its almost disappears. Drilling out all the paint that filled those holes sucked though!


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


French Girl? Don't you mean Cleatus? Nice space you have there, congrats!


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


haha, French Cleatus vs. Peggy Underwood….

No wonder I like that hatchet and drawknife, an Underhill and Witherby, sweet man!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Stef, that hand tool wall has some sweet eye candy on it. Starting to take shape nicely!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Much thanks my southern brotha.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Shaping Up*
> 
> Since the electrical has been installed ive been slowly tuning up the machines, changing knives and blades along with those random house projects that pop up from time to time. While i have been getting some things done its been a battle to find the tools i need. Enough was enough and i needed to get my tools out of cardboard boxes.
> 
> ...


Your getting there. The shop is looking good. Don't sweat the plastic work bench, I have plastic cabinets for over twenty years. They work, just don't wait twenty years for the bench.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

*Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *

My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.

A bit about the materials:
The top, legs, and stretchers are all reclaimed, old(er) growth doug fir timbers that were once the roof columns for a building on the Newington CT, VA campus. They started off as 6"x6" and currently sit at 5×5. The vise chop, vice jaws and deadman came from a single piece of cherry that i bought off a customer who happened to run a sawmill. The handle for the QR vice was turned by LJ bhog, the vice screw was a trade between BigRedKnothead and I, the leg vice handle was another trade between CL810, who turned it, and I. The 203 bench clamp was a recent antique store find. The QR vice came from the relics of my work's warehouse. All in all ive got about $100 into this bench but uncounted for hours and even more jokes.

The build was pretty straight forward but kept well under wraps. After the beating ive taken in the 2 and a half years it took me to build you all deserve it lol. For those who dont know the bench was started sometime in 2012 maybe 2013, ive lost track. I acquired the lumber over that years winter but as soon as i managed to chop the leg mortises we decided to move, putting the bench on infinite hold. As normal my fat mouth got me in trouble challenging others to a bench off as well as making other obscene challenges. I lost most of them (lookin at you OldFart). We spruced up the old house, sold it, bought a new one and moved into the new house. New house, new shop, new electrical, blah blah blah. I restarted the bench.

Here's the pics




























Next blog will fall back and detail the bench build.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Yay!! You sneaky bastage!!


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Lj's is gonna crash when word spreads!

Looks fugging awesome man. Great work!


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Oh man, you just took away all of the fun busting you!

Great to see it you sneakster!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Hold on a second there Slappy McBenchbuild. I know your very talented in computer picture loading and cropping so how do you expect us to believe that bench is real????

Its a beast, well done.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


whimper, sob, now I'm all alone. Way to go Stef( really a crafty bastard), it looks awesome. And total stealth. And those pistons, oh my! Congrats dood, you deserve it.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Beefcake! Truly a solid bench you have made there. Congratulations chrisstef!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Ha. Consider me amused and impressed.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


You. You filthy bastard.

Well done sir.

Well done.

Edit: better get crackin you Old Fart! The heats on you now!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


I don't see any dog holes, so I'm not sure this bench is done. Just sayin'. Farts still has a chance. Also notice there is a certain lack of Bondo-ing happening, as well.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Dang, stef, I didn't think you had it in you. How much did you pay Baby stef to finish the work for you?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Ohh theres bondo










Havent commited to dogs or holdfasts yet so technically youre correct todd.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, looks great. Plus I am sure some of the burden you have carrier these last few years has been lifted.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Outstanding. It looks fantastic.

I am stoked for you.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


I was expecting shirtless, but that'll do.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Fridge, I know I know. sulking away now.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Nice and *beefy* looking bench with some old historic lumber built in and sounds almost aristocratic judging by the title. Finished or not even so you a had a lot of help from other LJ's it is a great bench and will evolve further .
No rush now that everyone should be off your back ,just enjoy your bench !!!!!!!

Klaus


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


NOW it's done… way to sneak that one in there man!


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Good looking bench glad you got er done


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Congrats Stef! The bench looks great!

I gotta say, it's been hard not sayin' anything these past weeks!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Stef, specs on the deadman?


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Nice addition to the shop.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Thanks for keepin it in your sneaker cl810. Also hog, 7, tony and red. It was brutal not being able to ask questions on the forum.

OF - ill have to take measurements but at its widest id say 8" and 5" at its narrowest. 1" holes spaces for no overlap and to fit the 203. 3/4" + thick. Bookmatched. It rides on a v grooved in the bottom. I offset a mortise the thickness of the board and just attached a cleat to the back to sit in the mortise in the underside of the top.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


You sneaky bastard. Years of ball busting fueled your secret efforts.

Bench looks amazing. The leg vise is probably the nicest shape I've ever seen.

What's the dark line down the benchtop?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


The dark line down the top is actually a 1/4" strip of walnut. Well, 2 strips. I had to farm out the jointing of the top. I just couldnt muscle them myself on a 6" jointer, and when they came back they were all 4 7/8" thick, not the 5"that i requested. Considering i built the base first i had a 1/2" gap to fill so i resawed a piece of walnut and infilled.










And better pics of the deadman and leg vice.



















Pic dump forthcoming.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


leg work:










dry fitting the base:










Leg vice work:


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Gluing up the base. Pegged with 3/8" dowels.










Such a big girl. Standing all on her own:










Work on the leg vice:


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Cleaning up the timbers for the top before sending them out to the mill:










Dry fitting. Back from the mill. Lil shy on width.










Fitting the top half lap joints:


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


That is so awesome. Can't believe you kept that under wraps while taking all the abuse. Very beefy bench, should serve you very well.

Since I don't have your shop memorized, I was with Dan until you posted the bondo pose for proof of ownership.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Glue up time:



















Chopping out for the end vice:



















Flipping it over and landing on the base (first shot btw, no trimming required)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Flattening courtesy of the #7:



















Package from CL810 (with a boss marking knife bonus!)










Cherry vice jaws installed:


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


All put together



















Coat of natural danish oil:


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


pic dump complete.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


The bench is awesome! The photos are awesome! BUT-- I find myself wishing I had thought of that name!!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Impressive and stout congrats on your bench Stef!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


quote :
"New house, new shop, new electrical,..." 
endquote

And now you have the New bench too. Better late then never!

And damn son! That SOB is MASSIVE! You could rent it out to the local truck stop. They could put a couple of Cat Diesels up on there when they do rebuilds!

Beautiful job !


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Sweet bench Stef and well worth the wait. Enjoy it!


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Dang man, you done good. Made a sweet bench and busted all of us right back who ever made fun. You done good! Looks very solid and well built. Happy for ya bro.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Bench looks awesome, Stef!
How funny you worked on it in secret!


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Nice bench Stef! I had a feeling you were burning the midnight oil and not letting on to your progress. Congratulations!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


No jokes necessary here, stef. That bench is gorgeous. Well worth the wait. The beef. The heft. THE AUDACITY OF THIS BENCH IS OVERWHELMING AS IS THE SEXINESS OF THE BONDO POSE IM HYPERVENTILATING

Well done!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


No jokes necessary here, stef. That bench is gorgeous. Well worth the wait. The beef. The heft. THE AUDACITY OF THIS BENCH IS OVERWHELMING AS IS THE SEXINESS OF THE BONDO POSE IM HYPERVENTILATING

Well done!

BRO POST THIS AS A PROJECT THIS IS DEF DAILY TOP THREE ACTION CLAIM YOUR BIRTHRIGHT SIR

With apologies for the quirky double post


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Chrisstef, this bench is a beautiful thing to behold. You appear to be a young man with your whole life ahead of you. The bench will last you a lifetime and will become one of your closest friends for having spent so much time together. Then after you have past on perhaps a son of yours can grow to become a good friend of the bench over his lifetime. Congratulations on making such a wonderful bench for your shop.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


The bench does look pretty awesome, stef.

I'm still going to give you crap, though.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Haha. Thanks fellas.

Charles - I can only hope my son will venture into woodworking. Lately he's been wanting to go down to the shop more and more. I agree that it would be pretty awesome if he was able to keep this bench as his own someday but he'd most likely have to buy the house from me because getting this beefcake out of the basement isn't going to be an easy task lol.

Bucket - ill toss it up as a project post later on.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Then you will teach him how to build a better bench and he will give his bench to your grandson. Anyways, he will always have fond memories of the time that you and he spent together and more importantly you will go a long ways towards teaching him how to raise his own son. Yes? May you and he always be happy in your work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...












Damn that is sexy.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


That thing is a beast which makes you the Beast Master! friggin sweet bench Stef, Congrats!


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


I'll bet that was a challenge to flatten with those knots. Looks beautiful.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Now, put some scars on it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the awesome bench, Stef. Love the top for sure, looks to me like eastern white pine; it that what you think it is? Been so long since you picked up those timbers I kinda forgot the details.

Question is, did the final product turn out better because you didn't expose the build to all of us in the Smackdown Peanut Gallery?

Well done, and like Duck says, 'put some scars on it' now.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Im 99% sure that the top is doug fir. Its hard to tell in the pics but here's a better shot of what the grain looked like before finish:










I did my best to orient the vertical grain on the show sides but the oil and lighting kind of obscures it.

Did it turn out better? Maybe, maybe not. There were a lot of instances that I really wanted to turn to the forum for help and I actually reached out to a couple of guys on the side for advice. What it did allow, was for me to work through my problems inside my own head and that was good for me. We spend so much time talking woodworking but I really haven't done a whole lot. I kind of felt like my knowledge exceeded my experience but this project caught me up a bit. I gained a lot of confidence with my tools as well. You really throw the whole tacklebox at a project like this especially with the magnitude of the lumber I used.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


^ Good answer, thanks for taking the time to write it. I think there's definitely truth to the "do it yourself, work it out" constraint; sometimes I think there's more talk to what I'm doing than actual doing. Something I'm working on, too.

And definitely fir, with lines like that. Very sweet stuff. Gotta go reclaimed for such tight grain.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Nice bondo Chris!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


I cant say any more than what has already been said. It is a classic and the aesthetics will only improve with age. I am happy for ya. I want to say that I am proud of you but that sounds paternalistic.

Will the top lift off the base?

What flattening technique did you use? I know you used a #7 but any reference line?

Love the live edge on the bottom of the leg chop.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


Lol thanks Lys. The top wont lift off unless you've got a mule on either side pulling up at the same rate. Even then its gonna be tough. I had to stand on top of it and do a lil bunny hop to send it home the last few inches. The joinery on the "work" side of the bench came out pretty tight, the other side slightly gappy. My flattening technique was far from scientific. Scrubbed, scrubbed, and scrubbed some more at around 80 degrees, then 45 degrees, then around 20 degrees. Changing sides often, using 2 levels as crappy winding sticks. (I almost used your blog on winding sticks to build some but I didn't). I'll most likely flatten it again in the near future. Its got some waves in it. I don't think I spent enough time going north to south in a smoothing fashion. One corner, by the leg vice, was the lowest point so that was sort of my reference. Once I started taking shaves from that corner I knew I was close.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

chrisstef said:


> *Introducing Sir Magnus Von Beefcake - A Workbench *
> 
> My newest addition to the shop. Sir Magnus Von Beefcake.
> 
> ...


A shelf for the bottom? Mine is purt near handy.


----------

